# Re-wiring MK4 DRL as city lights?



## kharts (May 5, 2011)

So I realized that my day-time running lights (DRL) are actually the regular headlight bulbs. For the longest time, I thought that the DRL came from the city lights (the small wedge bulb on the inside of the housing). I saw an MK4 where his city lights were used as his DRL. 

Anyone know how to rewire the city lights and use them as DRL? I don't want to be blinding people with my regular headlight bulbs if I switch over to HIDs (because it would be on all the time). I still want my whole headlight to be functional but switch over my DRL. Any suggestions? 

Here's an example:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Parking lights are designed to be seen at night - they aren't going to be useful as DRLs. And I'm not sure why you are concerned about putting an HID "kit" in and blinding people during the daytime - and not be concerned about blinding them at night?


----------



## kharts (May 5, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> Parking lights are designed to be seen at night - they aren't going to be useful as DRLs. And I'm not sure why you are concerned about putting an HID "kit" in and blinding people during the daytime - and not be concerned about blinding them at night?


 The parking lights that I plan on getting are also a bright yellow, so using them as DRL shouldn't be too bad. I find DRLs pretty useless anyways and if I'm switching over to HIDs and ballast, I don't want them to be in constant use during the day. I will be getting projectors and a 55w kit (don't know why you put in quotes) so what I meant to say was, I don't want them to be in use and cause a glare to oncoming cars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

search for "City lights as DRL". There should be thread with a word document that you can download


----------

